# Advice on Registry



## Noja (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone had dealings with a registry called APBR? If so are they legit and how can they be contacted directly?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

They are relatively new but have a facebook page that will put you in contact with them. Don't have an opinion on them my self but havent put fourth enough effert to gain info either.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ever wonder why these new ones are springing up?
Go with mullins....the registry of the american "pit" bull terrier.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This one is run by soe good ole boys out in the cali area i believe but it spanns in to south america. Gaining ground really fast. THey state they want to weed out blood contaminated with Amstaffs and the bully lines. Want pure dogs and often state their distane for the ADBA. But... I see alot of folk that are supporting them and starting clubs and so on and so on that have a yard full of mixxed blood. So leaves me to think or assume and I know it just my opinion but doesnt seem they are doing anything diffrent for the breed besides the fact the event look great.

With that said this is just my assumption with little research done...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

APBR? Or do you mean APDR... I think the APDR is a legit registry run by honest men and women who are trying to educate and preserve the true APBT.

They are south west USA and South America mainly but are spreading throughout the USA and surrounding countries. 
We will be registering Turbo with them soon and taking him to an APDR show in California in Oct. Looking forward to supporting some friends who are doing right by the breed and allowing more varieties of sports and things to do at shows and not just conf. 
https://www.facebook.com/apdrdogs


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ this is the registry I was talking about...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*APBR *is one of those crap registries that will register your dog if you send them their registration fee and a picture of the dog you would like to register. It's pure and utter  IMO. They will even register merles.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

APBR..............

http://pitbullregistry.com/

APDR...........

apdrdogs.org

https://www.facebook.com/apdrdogs

Judge for yourself. An APBR dog I'd feed as long as it took to render it unbreedable and place it in a pet home.

The APDR is backed and run by a dogman , a real one. You do the math.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I do believe ya got ya question answered....but i'll stick with mr mullins.....anybody from a place called plumtree,n.c. Cant be a bad dude ..lol


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

welder said:


> I do believe ya got ya question answered....but i'll stick with mr mullins.....anybody from a place called plumtree,n.c. Cant be a bad dude ..lol


He has a registry?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> He has a registry?


YEP YEP.....................


----------

